# Tutorial pcb editor y specctra



## danith72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Os dejo un tutorial hecho por mí mismo sobre la nueva herramienta de OrCAD que sustituirá a OrCAD Layout. Se llama PCB Editor.

Los dos tutoriales que he seguido para ello han sido:
http://www.cadence.com/downloads/orcad/files/OrCAD15-7DemoTutorial.pdf
http://www.cadence.com/Community/forums/storage/27/11583/orcadcribcut.pdf

Espero que os sirva, lo he hecho con mucho cariño.


----------



## electrodo (Oct 5, 2009)

muchas gracias por compartir tu trabajo, me sirvio muchisimo, ahora podre quizas pueda empezar a entender el pcb editor... saludos


----------



## ratitalaly (Oct 9, 2009)

Gracias, me sirve!


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el tutorial !! .. Primera guía en español que encuentro para este software.

Se agradece.. un abrazo


----------



## st0st0 (Jul 5, 2010)

Te felicito por el pedazo de manual que te has currado. Es justo lo que buscaba para ponerme al dia en estas herramientas. Estoy harto del ineficiente ruteo del layout tradicional y del desastre que arma. Ahora que en el curro estoy metido con FPGAs y estoy a punto de dimitir XD. Solo veo pistas, capas y vias cuando salgo del curro.

Una vez mas agradecerte que conpartas este documento y a ver como andan estas nuevas herramientas, espero que me faciliten la vida (solo un poquito XD).

Un saludo


----------



## danith72 (Jul 16, 2010)

De nada. Uno para todos y todos para uno.

Recuerdo de que si no se puede descargar avisarme o mandarme un privado.
Saludosss


----------



## Josesan (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola danith72!

He leído tu tutorial de PCB Editor, ya que estoy interesado en este la creación de PCB y me está ayudando mucho pero he tenido un problema y me he registrado en el foro para ver si me podrías echar una mano. 

Resulta que una vez he situado los componentes y me dispongo a quitar la opción No_RAT de las capas VCC y GROUND,  veo que en la lista de nets éstas no aparecen. ¿Sabes a qué puede ser debido el error? ¿O simplemente es plausible que no aparezcan y no es un error? Estoy bastante desesperado y me estoy buscando loco buscando el error! ¿Sabes de qué puede ser el error?

Gracias por todo.Un saludo!


----------



## danith72 (Jul 27, 2010)

Has hecho todo lo que te dice en el apartado del tutorial: "TRAZADO MANUAL DE LAS NETS VCC Y GND", es decir:

1.- Selecciona *Properties* desde el *menu* *Edit* o presiona *shift + F2*

2.- Selecciona la pestaña *Find* de la barra de herramientas de la derecha de la ventana de diseño del PCB Editor.

[/SIZE]
.......................................

¿Haciendo eso te sigue sin aparecer?Si no te aparece haz lo siguiente:

1.- Abre el "Constraint manager" (Click en el boton "Cmgr" de la barra de herramientas). El Constraint Manager te lleva varios segundos en iniciar, no te preocupes.

2.- En la segunda foto te adjunto lo que sería el "constraint manager". Una vez abierto selecciona la pestaña properties, selecciona general properties. Observa si se localizan las net VCC y GND.

Ya me comentas


----------



## Josesan (Jul 27, 2010)

Gracias danith pero creo que el error es mio al construir el circuito. Soy un inexperto en esto.Te explico. 

Había construido el circuito con el elemento "0" como tierra y con una fuente de tensión de continua. Pues bien, resulta que me salian las net 0 y la otra creo que era el numero de un nodo porque se llamaba N1008 por decir algo (no me acuerdo). 

Cambié la fuente por el componente VCC y puse un conector de dos entradas. El componente 0 lo cambié por GND. Y haciendo esto me salieron las nets VCC y GND. No se si lo he entendido bien, pero ¿siempre que haya una fuente de tensión tengo que poner un conector y el componente VCC? ¿el ejemplo tuyo entonces solo es posible si se usan los componentes VCC y GND?

A ver si me puedes aclarar un poco mis ideas, creo que estoy en lo cierto pero no las tengo todas conmigo.

gracias por todo


----------



## danith72 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola Josesan, intentaré responderte a tus preguntas 

Primero aconsejar que cuando se realice el esquemático con Capture, siempre cerciorarse de que todas las conexiones se pueden leer claras y siempre fáciles de localizar (sobre todo las Vcc y las GND). Respondiendo a tus preguntas:

1.- No siempre que haya una fuente de tensión tienes que poner un conector y el componente VCC. El conector simplemente lo pones para que luego al rutear tengas un componente más. No te olvides que los componentes del "place part" del capture no son más que símbolos, no tienen tensión ni corriente, ni nada.

2.- En un circuito siempre debes especificar VCC y GND. Puedes dejarlo como Vcc o GND o bien darle un valor númerico que luego en el PCB Editor seas capaz de reconocer. Me explico:

Vcc=+5V
GND= GND

En el PCB editor te aparecerá +5V, no Vcc.

No se si me he explicado y si te he respondido. Si quieres mandame la parte del circuito que tienes duda, no hace falta el circuito entero y te comento más o menos.

Saludossss!!!


----------



## Josesan (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola Danith72,

Debido a que soy bastante nuevo por el foro, éste me limita a la hora de poder enviar mensajes privados. Así que, por este motivo, me comunico desde este post...

Me preguntaba, si no es mucha molestia, si podríamos tener una conversación más rápida por mensajería instantania, ya que por aquí en el foro es un poco más complicado. 

Si lo ves posible y estás de acuerdo, te dejo mi correo de messenger: con_ayanami@hotmail.com.

Sino seguiré en contacto con vosotros por el foro a ver si consigo entender un poco más el programa.

Nuevamente muchas gracias por todo.

Saludos cordiales,

Josesan


----------



## danith72 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola Josesan

Te agregaré a mi hotmail. No soy un experto pero te ayudaré en lo que pueda.

Saludos


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 29, 2010)

*Josesan* veo que sos nuevo en el foro, te recomiendo leer las normas del mismo, puesto que está prohibido postear correos electrónicos (Sólo te pongo al tanto para que no tengas problemas).

Escribo más que nada porque me interesa aprender a usar el PCB Editor. Me parece muy rápido y liviano en comparación al Altium.

Si posteas tus comentarios y te responden en el foro, le resultará útil a muchos usuarios que tengan tus mismas dudas. 

Saludos!


----------



## Josesan (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracias a todos, 

Solamente quería hacer esto más rápido pero bueno, como dicen las normas, iré posteando aquí mis dudas.
Danith tengo todavía restricciones aquí por ser nuevo así que no puedo enviarte el circuito por eso también puse lo del mail.

He simplificado el circuito a una resistencia con una fuente de tensión que es el principal problema que tuve.
Como podéis ver en el primer pantallazo indican los nodos N00067 y 0 que son los que luego en el segundo pantallazo aparecen como Nets. Finalmente cambién la fuente por el componente VCC pero me daba el error que podéis ver. Así que decidí insertar el conector y funcionó. Pero no se muy bien porqué la verdad, me dio un poco por ahí.

http://img46.imageshack.us/f/26935133.png/
http://img72.imageshack.us/f/23227474.png/
http://img51.imageshack.us/f/70310955.png/


----------



## danith72 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola Josesan, abre esta imagen que te adjunto, ahi te explico un poco tus errores, hazo como te digo y me comentas.

Saludos!!!!!Preguntame lo que quieras, vale??


----------



## Josesan (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola buenas, 
Sí, me equivoqué con las prisas y no le di tensión en el ejemplo. Lo que me pasaba realmente era que en PCB Editor me sale el nº de nodo en lugar de la net VCC. También he de decir que no le puse footprint a la fuente de tensión pero como me creó la netlist supuse que no hacía falta. Claro que luego en el diseño de PCB Editor ¿como se inserta el footprint de la fuente si no se ha importado desde capture?

Dejo unos pantallazos:

http://img228.imageshack.us/i/20132984.png/
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/97177928.png/


----------



## danith72 (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola Josesan

No hace falta ponerle footprint a la fuente tensión por eso no te dió errores la netlist. Te adjunto un esquema para que te aparezca el nombre de VCC en el PCB Editor y a su vez esté a +5V. Si pones en el capture como yo te lo he dibujado te aparecerá Vcc. Añadir un elemento al PCB Editor o modificarlo es un poco tedioso. Te he mandado a tu correo un link para que te desacargues un manual completo de PCB Editor(en ingles), se llama:

"Complete PCB Design Using OrCAD® Capture 266 apture and PCB Editor"

Lee a partir de la página 266 hasta la pagina 269 donde pone: "Changing a part in capture"

Si no has completado mucho el diseño en PCB Editor, yo haría de nuevo la netlist, pero si ya tienes adelantado mucho, hazlo como se te indica en el manual. Yo siempre sigo el manual para resolver dudas.

Saludosss!!!


----------



## Josesan (Ago 2, 2010)

Entonces por lo que he entendido las fuentes de tensión nunca necesitan footprint y ¿aparecen en el diseño de la placa en forma de net?

Gracias por el manual! Lo veo muy completo

Por otro lado, voy a crear de nuevo la netlist no pasa nada!


----------



## danith72 (Ago 2, 2010)

Sí, aparecen en forma de NET porque si te das cuenta la fuente de alimentación no es un componente en sí, es una NET que se encuentra a +5V o a Vcc, pero una net, no un componente en sí, con lo cual no tiene footprint.

Yo aprendía utilizar Orcad en la universidad pero he visto unos videotutoriales que te lo explican perfectamente. Te adjunto el link, lo que pasa que no es PCB Editor, sino Orcad Layout, pero para adquirir conceptos si sirven

http://www.futureworkss.com/TRABAJOS/TECNOLOGICOS/cursocad/cursocadmenu.htm

Saludoss!!


----------



## Josesan (Ago 2, 2010)

Josesan dijo:
			
		

> Al final he dispuesto circuito como me has dicho pero al simularlo me da el error que dejo en el link. Para crear los 15V he usado también el componente VCC.
> 
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/f/38334793.jpg/
> ...



Ya está ya lo he solucionado:

http://img716.imageshack.us/f/63100187.jpg/


----------



## danith72 (Ago 2, 2010)

Claro! si lo vas a simular tienes que ponerlo así, el error de menos de dos conexiones ocurre porque para hacer eso debes tener más de dos conexiones conectada a Vcc. Espero que por lo menos se te haya solucionado el problemas.

Saludossss!!!


----------



## Josesan (Ago 3, 2010)

Ei buenaaas!! Gracias por todos los consejos, la verdad es que he empezado a hacer el circuito y la cosa marcha en el PCB Editor. Lo que he visto algunas cosillas que os quería preguntar, por ejemplo:

-Las fuentes de corriente tampoco necesitan footprint??
- Las vias sirven para evitar errores de cruzado de lineas no?? Hay que crear entonces alguna capa si se crea una via???

Gracias por todo, sois unos cracks!!


----------



## danith72 (Ago 4, 2010)

Tampoco necesitan footprint, todas las fuentes, tanto de corriente como de tensión, no son más que eso fuentes, no son componentes en sí, estas fuentes sirven para simular, pero para hacer un diseño en una placa física no.

Exactamente las vías sirven para evitar errores de que se crucen las vías. Las capas se crean según el nivel de complejidad que quieras. Como mínimo debes tener dos caras (TOP y BOTOOM) para poder crear vías, ya luego las capas que quieras.

- Haces un diseño con la cara TOP y la BOTTOM, no? Pues si colocas una vía comunicarás estas dos caras.

Saludoss!!


----------



## jotazuniga (Ago 20, 2010)

hola a todos 
quisiera saber como hago para pasar de capture a pcb editor?
utilizo el orcad 16.3 ya que esta mas simplificado y mucho mas completo pero al momento de hacer 
el circuito en capture no encuentro ningun tutorial que me diga como hacerlo paso a paso
gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## danith72 (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola jotazuniga

Descargate el manual que adjunto y ahí te explica como hacerlo. Tienes que crear la netlist y luego sacar el circuito a PCB Editor. 

Saludos!!


----------



## ivan tala (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola!soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria saber si aun estais por aqui para solucionarme unos problemillas que estoy teniendo! gracias!
SALUDOS!


----------



## microtronic (Jun 9, 2011)

gracias por el tuto!!!! tenia ya un tiempo con altium pero voy a testear el pcb editor a ver que tal rutea...saludos


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 20, 2011)

_"danith72

Descargate el manual que adjunto y ahí te explica como hacerlo. Tienes que crear la netlist y luego sacar el circuito a PCB Editor. 

Saludos!! "_

Donde esta el manual para descargar... la verdad tengo muchos problemas para pasar de capture a pcb. espero la pronta respuesta. muy amables


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 21, 2011)

Amigo esta muy bueno su aporte la verdad me sirvio mucho, pero yo tengo un circuito ya montado y hecho y probado en orcad capture 16.3, y quiero pasarlo a la forma circuito impreso, que en el 9 se hacia con layout y era sencillo, y pues nose como se hace con el 16.3. Gracias si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 24, 2011)

'danith72 '
Hola, la verdad tu tutorial me fue de gran ayuda, pero ahora me inconveniente es el siguiente, tengu un circuito en OrCAD Capture 16.3 y me gustaria hacer el circuto impreso, la "placa" como no hay Layout, hay que usar el PCB Editor, pero la verdad no tengo ni la mas remota idea de como se hace, podrias ayudarme???? gracias, cualquier cosa dejame mensaje privado yo me cominico con tigo. gracias


----------



## danith72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola jimmyc

Perdona por no contestar, estoy muy liado!!Has hecho los footprints??Leete desde la pagina 16 hasta la 19. El manual está aquí:



saludos!!


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 29, 2011)

Gacias por el manual, cualquiercosa estaremos en contacto. gracias de nuevo


----------



## jimmyc (Jul 2, 2011)

have a problem con el pcb, no me salen componentes

Amigo, me sale un error al crear el Neslits, sigo todos los pasos del tutoria, per apenas dpy OK, sale esto.

Agradezco la pronta respuesta, muchas gracias, siguiendo otro tutorial tenia un problema, al momento de estar en pcb y hacer click en manual para insertar los componentes, me sale la lista de componentes pero no me sale la vista preliminar de los componentes, y no hay forma de pasarlos al entorno, gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## danith72 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola jimmyc, en la captura que envias, pone que mires el archivo session.log. Ábrelo y lee que te pone seguramente tengas errores de diseño que impide que crees la netlist. Puedes hacer una captura de pantalla de los componentes que no te sale??


----------



## jimmyc (Jul 2, 2011)

Amigo ya solucione el problema de session.log, me sale todo deacuerdo al plan. peeero jijiji

Cuando voy a place/manual/componente by refer/... si me sale la lista con todos los componentes.

1. no me sale vista previa y cuando le doy hide, se sale de cuadro, pero no hay ningun componente para insertar. plese, ayudaaa, jajaja, creame q nunca me habia qdado algo tan grande jaja.

adjunto imagen


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 2, 2011)

MGustavo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el tutorial !! .. Primera guía en español que encuentro para este software.
> 
> Se agradece.. un abrazo



 creo que estoy siego no hay nada en español


----------



## danith72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola SERGIOD, el manual en español, está aquí:



Hola jimmyc, has añadido las librerías de los footprints correctamente? Ha aparecido algun mensaje del paso de la netlist al pcbeditor??Si quieres mandame lo que tienes y le echo un vistazo.

Disculpa por contestar tan tarde. Un saludo!!


----------



## victorquintero (Ene 11, 2012)

jimmyc dijo:


> have a problem con el pcb, no me salen componentes
> 
> Amigo, me sale un error al crear el Neslits, sigo todos los pasos del tutoria, per apenas dpy OK, sale esto.
> 
> Agradezco la pronta respuesta, muchas gracias, siguiendo otro tutorial tenia un problema, al momento de estar en pcb y hacer click en manual para insertar los componentes, me sale la lista de componentes pero no me sale la vista preliminar de los componentes, y no hay forma de pasarlos al entorno, gracias por la ayuda...



Cordial saludo, he seguido el tutorial y a mi me aparece la misma venta de Error, con la diferencia que yo no entiendo lo que me recomienda el sesionlog :S ¿podrías indicarme que error tuviste tu?, adelante ví que si solucionaste tu problema.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## danith72 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola a todos, me han comentado que ya no funciona los links de descarga, así que vuelvo a subir el archivo!!

http://www.4shared.com/office/d8RdTb0k/TUTORIAL_ORCAD_PCB_DESIGNER__P.html

SALUDOOOOOSSS


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Y creo el el problema que todos tenemos con Cadence bajado de internet supuestamente full
 no es tal cosa pue las librerias tanto de lav16, 16.2, 16.3, 16.5 vienene sin los FOOTPRINT algo muy necesario para por ejemplo el que solo quiere hace PCB. (el proceso del pasaje del Capture al PCB editor no se completa por este motivo, en toces lo que estamos nececitando es un tutorial de como hacer footprint y agregarlo e los componentes de todas las librerias que si bienen incluidas en estas verciones.
Agradeceremos y hablo por todo aque que tenga este mismo problema una guia para poder solusinarlo y poder empezar a utilizar terrible herramienta para el tecnico, ing,o aficionado

Saludos cordiales, cicloide



Y creo el el problema que todos tenemos con Cadence bajado de internet supuestamente full
 no es tal cosa pue las librerias tanto de lav16, 16.2, 16.3, 16.5 vienene sin los FOOTPRINT algo muy necesario para por ejemplo el que solo quiere hace PCB. (el proceso del pasaje del Capture al PCB editor no se completa por este motivo, en toces lo que estamos nececitando es un tutorial de como hacer footprint y agregarlo e los componentes de todas las librerias que si bienen incluidas en estas verciones.
Agradeceremos y hablo por todo aque que tenga este mismo problema una guia para poder solusinarlo y poder empezar a utilizar terrible herramienta para el tecnico, ing,o aficionado

Saludos cordiales, cicloide



danith72 dijo:


> Hola a todos, me han comentado que ya no funciona los links de descarga, así que vuelvo a subir el archivo!!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/office/d8RdTb0k/TUTORIAL_ORCAD_PCB_DESIGNER__P.html
> 
> SALUDOOOOOSSS



Y creo el el problema que todos tenemos con Cadence bajado de internet supuestamente full
 no es tal cosa pue las librerias tanto de lav16, 16.2, 16.3, 16.5 vienene sin los FOOTPRINT algo muy necesario para por ejemplo el que solo quiere hace PCB. (el proceso del pasaje del Capture al PCB editor no se completa por este motivo, en toces lo que estamos nececitando es un tutorial de como hacer footprint y agregarlo e los componentes de todas las librerias que si bienen incluidas en estas verciones.
Agradeceremos y hablo por todo aque que tenga este mismo problema una guia para poder solusinarlo y poder empezar a utilizar terrible herramienta para el tecnico, ing,o aficionado

Saludos cordiales, cicloide



Y creo el el problema que todos tenemos con Cadence bajado de internet supuestamente full
 no es tal cosa pue las librerias tanto de lav16, 16.2, 16.3, 16.5 vienene sin los FOOTPRINT algo muy necesario para por ejemplo el que solo quiere hace PCB. (el proceso del pasaje del Capture al PCB editor no se completa por este motivo, en toces lo que estamos nececitando es un tutorial de como hacer footprint y agregarlo e los componentes de todas las librerias que si bienen incluidas en estas verciones.
Agradeceremos y hablo por todo aque que tenga este mismo problema una guia para poder solusinarlo y poder empezar a utilizar terrible herramienta para el tecnico, ing,o aficionado

Saludos cordiales, cicloide


----------



## villa86 (May 27, 2012)

Hola danith72,

¿podrías subir de nuevo el tutorial de Orcad que hiciste? te lo agradecería mucho puesto que estoy aprendiendo a dibujar esquemas en Orcad, pero todavía no encuentro la forma de simularlos y realizar las PCB.

Gracias!!!
Saludos.


----------



## cicloide2 (May 27, 2012)

Hola me llego por error un mensage sobre Espectra , pero yo no hice ningun tutorial rebisa el remitente.

Saludos


----------



## villa86 (May 28, 2012)

Hola cicloide2, ¿me dices a mí?

Yo escribí en el mensaje en el hilo general del foro simplemente...


----------



## cicloide2 (May 29, 2012)

Hola No es ningun problema, por alguna razon me llego un abiso del foro como que yo habia habierto un tutorial sobre este tema, y no.
Yo no habri tutorial sobre espectra aunque de paso te comento que durante un tiempo utilice Orcad 9.2, despues concegui  Cadence pero sin ningun Footprint, en tonces decisti pues tenia que ponerme a crearlos uno por uno.
Un amigo me paso Protel Altium y ya trae algunos Footprin (los basicicos) pero trae y de esta manera pude hacer algunos PCB sobre todo porque Altium tiene muchos tutoriales en la web.

saludos


----------



## jobesan (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola danith72

Podrias volver a subir los manuales en castellano que hiciste?

Acabo de instalar Orcad 16.3 y estoy teniendo algunos problemillas a la hora de pasar a pcb editor.....

Saludos y gracias....


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 16, 2012)

jobesan dijo:


> Hola danith72
> 
> Podrias volver a subir los manuales en castellano que hiciste?
> 
> ...



Hola ese fue uno de los problemas por los que me pase a Altium, pues me habia instalado esa misma vercion de Orcad, y el problema era que parecia completicima  pero.... me faltaban todos los Footprint, y es por eso que no podia pasa el esquematico a PCB editor (que es como lo llama ahora Cadence antes era Layout).
Si concigues una buena libreria con una buena cantidad de footprint encontraras en la web, montones de tutoriale si lo logras abisa por favor pues yo busque y nada encontre y por suerte todabia no lo desinstale (ocupa mucho espacio pero siencuntro esa libreria podre comensar a hacer prusbas)

Gracias y  Saludos


----------



## jobesan (Jul 17, 2012)

claro, si el problema está ahí.....

hace poco tenia el Orcad 9.2, y antes de realizar el paso de esquematico a pcb iba al _Library Manager_ del Layout y estaban todos los footprints, de ahi selecionaba los que quieria y los actualizaba......

En este Orcad 16.3 eso no existe y no se como hacerlo..... ni como ver la librería de footprints......

Y no quisiera volver al 9.2, ya que no consigo que funcione en Windows 7......


Bueno si alguien tiene alguna solución será bien recibida, de todas manera si consigo sacar algo en claro o conseguir alguna librería lo comentare....


----------



## jobesan (Jul 17, 2012)

Bueno gente llevo toda la tarde dándole vueltas y vueltas a lo del Orcad 16.3.....

y me acabo de volver a instalar el 9.2 en Windows 7  , funcionando perfectamente.....así que me olvido de lo nuevo y vuelvo a lo que se que funciona.....

Saludos y gracias a todos.....


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Jobesan, yo utilizaba el Orcad 9.2 y  aprendi al menos para lo sencillo de mis diseños y la vercion que habia conceguido estaba con todos los footprint, el tema es que un buen dia tube que formatear la maquina lo quise volver a instalar y no pude, ni en  mi maquina ni en otra tampoco supongo que el CD se estropeo y nunca lo pude conceguir.
Se que este no es un medio donde se fomente la pirateria pero es que con Altium nececitas tambien una super maquina sobre todo con buen video y yo con Orcad 9.2 (que hasta concegui un libro, que de seguro tu lo debes de conocer "ORCAD CAPTURE Y LAYOUT V9.2)  lograba hacer las PCB en tiempo record nunca mas lo pude conceguir.
Tu eres de Argentina ? Bs As ? pues me interesaria poder volver al viejo pero bien dominado Orcad 9.2 y nececitaria una copia. 
Si quieres hablamos por privado. Yo lo utilizaba con Win 98  ahora tengo WinXP SP3, supongo que funcionaria igual no?

Gracias.





			
				cicloide2 dijo:
			
		

> Jobesan, yo utilizaba el Orcad 9.2 y  aprendi al menos para lo sencillo de mis diseños y la vercion que habia conceguido estaba con todos los footprint, el tema es que un buen dia tube que formatear la maquina lo quise volver a instalar y no pude, ni en  mi maquina ni en otra tampoco supongo que el CD se estropeo y nunca lo pude conceguir.
> Se que este no es un medio donde se fomente la pirateria pero es que con Altium nececitas tambien una super maquina sobre todo con buen video y yo con Orcad 9.2 (que hasta concegui un libro, que de seguro tu lo debes de conocer "ORCAD CAPTURE Y LAYOUT V9.2)  lograba hacer las PCB en tiempo record nunca mas lo pude conceguir.
> Tu eres de Argentina ? Bs As ? pues me interesaria poder volver al viejo pero bien dominado Orcad 9.2 y nececitaria una copia.
> Si quieres hablamos por privado. Yo lo utilizaba con Win 98  ahora tengo WinXP SP3, supongo que funcionaria igual no?
> ...



Bueno (tarde pero seguro) acabo de leer que eres de España, mala suerte la mia gracias de todos modos.

Saludos


----------



## jobesan (Jul 18, 2012)

cicloide2 dijo:


> Yo lo utilizaba con Win 98  ahora tengo WinXP SP3, supongo que funcionaria igual no?




Yo lo estaba usando hace poco en Win XP SP3, lo que pasa es que en el trabajo tengo el Win 7 y no sabía como hacerlo funcionar, pero en el XP funciona perfectamente.....


Respecto a lo de la piratería tienes razón, no creo que este foro sea un buen lugar para fomentar la pirateria, pero si te digo que si lo buscas en GOOGLE lo encontraras....

P.D.: no puedo hacer privados hasta que no tenga 25 mensajes posteados...

Saludos


----------



## danith72 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola a todos!! creo que no existe links de descarga de este tutorial. Vuelvo a subir el link para descargar!! saludosss

http://www.4shared.com/office/MsjX9BlN/TUTORIAL_ORCAD_PCB_DESIGNER__P.html


----------



## Cierk19 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gracias por volverlo a cargar, es lo que iba a pedir, muchas gracias


----------



## villa86 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gracias por compartirlo. Un gran trabajo!!! cuando tenga un rato pienso leerlo de principio a fin


----------



## Cierk19 (Jul 26, 2012)

Disculpa en el pcb editor como puedo ver las librerias? para ver los nombres para el footprint por que no eh ayado la manera de verlos y no puedo avanzar con mi proyecto


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola, danith72  la vercion que tu tienes de Cadence, es la misma que la del tutorial la 16.2? tubistes que crear uno por uno los footprint cada vez que hacias algun PCB, o tenias librerias footprint incluidas?
Yo tengo la 16.3, en el Capture CIS tengo todas las librerias que quiera, pero no me es pocible pasar el esquema del PCB Editor por que no tengo footprint o algo asi , el procesoso ese en que comienza a cargarce la informacion en la carpetita(precisamente el proceso que se detalla en la pagina 19 del tutorial) comienza, pero se detiene no logro crear esos tres archivos y ceo que es por falta de los footprint.
Como puedo saber si los tengo?

Gracias.


----------



## danith72 (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola cicloide2 y cierk19
Si, la versión del tutorial es la que tengo. Depende, algunos footprints los tienes que crear, por ejemplo, conectores y demás, pero los circuitos integrados aparecia en las librerias. Accede a las librerías para ver los footprints, para ver los footprint:

Place- manually- seleccciona "Library" en "Advanced settings", despues dale a "Package symbols" en Placement List

Mira este link, aqui se hace los footprint con el wizard.




 
saludooos. Disculpad en no poder contestar antes, estoy un poco liado.


----------



## cicloide2 (Ago 8, 2012)

Gracias amigo seguro que esta palabra te queda corta, GENIO!!!!, encontre los Footprint siguiendo los paso que detallastes, ahora es cuestion de descubrir porque no puedo pasar el esquematico a PCB EDITOR, que por lo visto no es por no tener Footprint.
Hbia hacho un circuito simple un par de resistencias y un transistor + alimentacion y masa, pero seguro estoy salteando algun paso volvere a intentarlo y comento.
Los Footprin si bien  no son muchos como dices, pero los DIP para circuitos integrados los tiene y el video que posteaste para diceñarlos con el Wizar es claro.

Saludos


----------



## Marco1412 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola amigo, que tal.
Oye tengo un problema tengo instalado el ORCAD 16.3 y estaba leyendo tu tutorial que hiciste para el 16.2 y me funciona perfectamente, pero a la hora de crear el Netlist me sale una venta algo que el puntero no es valido, y le doy aceptar y en la ventana de crear el Netlist en la pestaña de PCB esta en blanco, tienes idea de porque pueda ser? o como puedo solucionar mi problema

Gracias


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola Marco1412, mira yo no hice el tutorial, pero mi inconveniente con Cadence nunca lo pude solucionar, llegue hasta el ultimo post que vistes, hice un pequeño circuito como comento, pero al pasar del esquematico al PCB editot, nuca paso siempre me falto crear esos tres archivos famosos que si figuran el tutorial, y por tal motivo nuca llegue al PCB editor asi que decisti y me pase a Altium.


Hora si tu llegaste aL PCB editor o el que si halla llegado comentelo por favor ya que es el problema de muchos frustrados con Cadence, saludos y exitos


----------



## Marco1412 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mi problema también fue que nunca pude crear esos 3 archivos... saludos.


----------

